# Dte.org.in is HACKED...!!!!



## manojahuje (Jul 28, 2010)

Mumbai university's dte.org.in...(the site for MHT-CET online admission) is been hacked..!!

Sites pages contains malicitious script...which forces browser to make hit on 

fokko.irpublication.org:8080/index.php?
W2jbyuyh0=1&pid=1&W2jbyuyh0=1

which is hosting a exploit ms06_014...A critical one...!!! (may also contain others)
which leads to execution of remote codes on local machine....

We have requested admin to pay attention since it's regarding students future...

But admin isnt making any further progress to remove it..!!

Refferences:

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS06-014: Vulnerability in the Microsoft Data Access Components (MDAC) Function Could Allow Code Execution (911562)

HTML:sript-inf



I REQUEST YOU GUYS TO VERIFY AND PUBLISH THE MATTER.....TO SUPPORT OUS.....
AND TO MAKE DTE.ORG.IN'S ADMIN AWAKE.....
                                                  YOURS eTHICAL sECURITY hACKER


----------



## devgujar (Aug 13, 2010)

I also faced the same issue . . .
While Browsing to dte.org.in browser forced to download infected 'Note1.pdf' and it was detected by my Antivirus MSE.

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------

Virus observed durring FE2010
Virus on dte.org.in : Paras Wadher's Page


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 14, 2010)

manojahuje said:


> Mumbai university's dte.org.in...(the site for MHT-CET online admission) is been hacked..!!



For your Kind Information, "dte.org.in" is site of Maharashtra State's  Department of Technical Education (DTE) & not of Mumbai  University's.

Check before Pointing....

And as its Government site, I am not sure abt Admin's work. It is managed by either MKCL or NIC.


----------



## niceboy (Aug 14, 2010)

It seems they are least bothered about security! How they can be so ignorant even after such a hack!


----------



## Garbage (Aug 14, 2010)

The site is very badly designed and maintained. I tried to contact their  admins some days before. But I couldn't find any contact.


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 15, 2010)

Directly getting this to their notice is quite difficult.


----------

